# Compatibility of the new 600EX-RT with the 500D...



## splproductions (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking online at the owners manual for the new 600EX-RT.  Under the topic "Flash Control From Camera's Menu Screen" it lists the T1i/500D as one of the cameras that can control the flash from the screen.

Does anyone know of any new features the 600EX-RT has that I wouldn't be able to utilize with the 500D?


----------

